# Food Safety News - 04/13/2022 Parnell brothers fail to persuade magistrate that their trial lawyers were ineffective



## daveomak.fs (Apr 13, 2022)

Parnell brothers fail to persuade magistrate that their trial lawyers were ineffective​By Dan Flynn on Apr 13, 2022 12:07 am
The U.S. Magistrate Judge for the Middle District of Georgia recommends denial of motions to release brothers Stewart and Michael Parnell from federal custody. Judge Thomas Q. Langstaff quietly filed decisions on April 7 after taking both matters under advisement this past October. The Parnells, convicted in a 2014 jury trial of food safety felonies related to the 2008-09... Continue Reading


Timeline issues raised in multi-country Salmonella outbreak traced to Ferrero’s Kinder chocolate​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 13, 2022 12:06 am
The date of the first illness in a Salmonella outbreak linked to Ferrero chocolate doesn’t match with when contamination was detected, according to two EU agencies. Ferrero has recalled numerous Kinder products, including products labeled for Easter, worldwide. A total of 156 Monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium cases have been reported in 10 EU countries and the... Continue Reading


Senator demands answers from FDA​By Guest Contributor on Apr 13, 2022 12:05 am
U.S. Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA), Chair of the Senate Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions (HELP) Committee, sent a letter to Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Commissioner Robert M. Califf urging answers and immediate action following a Politico report that lays bare a culture of delay and inaction in the agency’s food safety and nutrition center,... Continue Reading


FDA’s recently maligned CFSAN director speaks out in defense of budget​By Dan Flynn on Apr 13, 2022 12:04 am
Dr. Susan Mayne of the FDA’s Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition was scheduled to speak to the  Alliance for a Stronger FDA Tuesday morning, the first such appearance since the Politico newspaper called her out. Politico reported that Mayne, the director of the Center, reports directly to the FDA Commissioner and not to... Continue Reading


Leave Salmonella out of Easter surprises​By Jonan Pilet on Apr 13, 2022 12:03 am
This year Kinder Easter treats across the world, including the U.S., have been recalled in response to a Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak in Europe and the United Kingdom. With eight countries having reported 119 confirmed and 28 probable infections, a number of parents may be concerned about how to keep their children safe from salmonella poisoning.... Continue Reading


Start of petting zoo season prompts infection risk warning​By News Desk on Apr 13, 2022 12:01 am
An agency in Ireland has warned about the increased risk of Cryptosporidium because of the start of petting zoo season. The Health Service Executive’s Department of Public Health Mid-West is advising people to improve handwashing in and around farm settings, and to test and treat well water, to reduce the risk of infection by Cryptosporidium. The... Continue Reading


FDA updates enforcement on some imported cheese, melon seeds, canned tuna​By News Desk on Apr 13, 2022 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


Testing finds Salmonella in meat department at Utah grocery store​By News Desk on Apr 12, 2022 05:14 pm
Utah officials announced today that they issued a cease and desist order on the meat department of a grocery store and have embargoed all products after testing found Salmonella enterica on March 31. A foodborne illness investigation is currently underway. Additional testing was done on March 31, and products tested presumptive for Salmonella at the... Continue Reading


More oysters recalled in Canada as norovirus outbreak numbers grow​By News Desk on Apr 12, 2022 12:36 pm
Intercity Packers Ltd. is recalling Intercity Packers Ltd. brand Oyster N/Shell Royal Miyagi Ow because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. According to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency, as of April 8, 2022, there have been 328... Continue Reading


Inari brand Organic Blue Poppy Seeds recalled over Salmonella concerns​By News Desk on Apr 12, 2022 12:33 pm
Puresource Natural Products is recalling Inari brand Organic Blue Poppy Seeds because of possible Salmonella contamination. The recalled product has been sold in Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba, Nova Scotia, Ontario, Quebec, and Saskatchewan and may have been distributed in other provinces and territories. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Inari Organic Blue Poppy Seeds... Continue Reading


----------

